# Weighing and feeding wet food blends.



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm posting this video mostly without comment. I know that if I start, it will be 5,000 words before I stop. Ha!

The first half of the video talks about our 'My Weigh i300' scale, which is a winner. The second half shows preparation of two entrees by Sophie's personal chef.

(16:09)


----------

